# Well, this should void the warranty nicely.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not that it isn't going to be worth it.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Yep..*

But definitely worth it. Where are you going first?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*From this to this.*



oarsman said:


> But definitely worth it. Where are you going first?


Wouldn't you?


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Oh I don't know...*



MB1 said:


> Wouldn't you?


At this time of year my thoughts tend to go more to places like this (sans velo, mind you):


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Wouldn't you?


You aren't bringing the fixte?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm green with envy...for the bike and the destination


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Perfect. I keep thinking that I'm going to sell off bikes one-by-one until I have one fixed and one geared bike both with huge clearance, fenders, and those there fittings. Enjoy the sun. Let us know what it's like, OK?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

My S&S Concorde just came back from here and recommends that your S&S Rambouillet make the trip soon!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow. Philippe, those are very nice shots.


----------



## pswann (Apr 30, 2003)

*Is that a retrofit?*

If so, did Bilenky do it?

Looks great!


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*S&S Machining and see the world!*

We had our tandem S&S coupled back in 1999, and we have seen some very interesting places. We pack our tandem into two 26x26x10 airline size cases and sneak under the excess luggage fees.

MB1, enjoy the sun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

I practiced the packing a lot of times before I finally got it to a point where it worked.

Once I figured that out, nice to have.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

man, that is one PURDDDDDYYYY frame!
unless it fails at the SnS it would be pretty piss poor of them to balk at claims that are related to their welds failing... With their track history, i think they would value good customer relations better. Not that you'd ever have a problem with their manufacturing!

got my old masi i'd some day like to get the SnS onto...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

dfleck said:


> man, that is one PURDDDDDYYYY frame!
> unless it fails at the SnS it would be pretty piss poor of them to balk at claims that are related to their welds failing... With their track history, i think they would value good customer relations better. Not that you'd ever have a problem with their manufacturing!
> 
> got my old masi i'd some day like to get the SnS onto...


It is the Rivendell Warranty I voided.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*GeoCyclist*



GeoCyclist said:


> We had our tandem S&S coupled back in 1999, and we have seen some very interesting places. We pack our tandem into two 26x26x10 airline size cases and sneak under the excess luggage fees.
> 
> MB1, enjoy the sun!



GC, that third one is Turkey right? I've visited a couple times and would love to cycle there; how did you find it?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Lookin good*



MB1 said:


> It is the Rivendell Warranty I voided.


MB1, looks great. I can't wait for the photos...:thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Yes and yes.*



pswann said:


> If so, did Bilenky do it?
> 
> Looks great!


They did a really good job on the retrofits of our bikes. Their service was great, they delivered on time and their customer service was impressive. Cost seemed resonable, even more so when they delivered on time with good quality (delivering on time is not all that common in the custom bike frame business).

My paint was just touched up-the colormatch was fantastic but the overall paint quality on my bike was just ok for a professional painter (exactly what you would expect, nothing more). 

The paint job on Miss M's was very good (it was a complete repaint).

I wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

oarsman said:


> At this time of year my thoughts tend to go more to places like this (sans velo, mind you):


Lake Louise?


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Yes*



toomanybikes said:


> Lake Louise?


On a ski trip a couple of years back. The trails at Lake Louise are quite good and there is lots of skiing, both on trails and backcountry close by (we usually stay in Canmore).


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

MB1 said:


> They did a really good job on the retrofits of our bikes. Their service was great, they delivered on time and their customer service was impressive. Cost seemed resonable, even more so when they delivered on time with good quality (delivering on time is not all that common in the custom bike frame business).
> 
> My paint was just touched up-the colormatch was fantastic but the overall paint quality on my bike was just ok for a professional painter (exactly what you would expect, nothing more).
> 
> ...


Glad they've improved. I've seen 2 of their bikes in the past. Both were horrible.


----------

